# Solectria Force help needed.



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you checked the 25 pin connector for corrosion? Also, if you look for the Brusa AMC325 manual from the Solectria Yahoo group there is some more information on the inverter, but there really aren't any decent schematics on the controller or the Force itself. 

It's been an adventure working on my 1992 Force. I had a similar issue of the contactor occasionally turning on and it turns out my FWD/REV switch is shot so I'm working on replacing it now.


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the rev . fw switch tip. I will open that up first. I have not checked the 25 pin connector yet. Trying to get a feel for how the wiring is laid out and labeling each cable.

I have two sets of small wires coming out of the Brusa on the passenger side that I need to identify. One set seems to come out of the Brusa and then go back in?

Will try to make a break out box for the 25 pin connector.
The LED status lights pins are hooked up inside the car? or do I have to hook them up?

I am also trying to find the inertia kill switch?

Is the Amp out signal of the Brusa used in the Ah meter on the dash?

Is the odometer of the geo driven by an electronic signal or mechanical with a cable?

Thank you, J


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I've done quite a bit of work on a friends '97. Service manual is attached, it's likely very close to the '96. You might be able to find the exact one for your year on Yahoo groups.


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you rwaudio. Yours is a nicer version then I had.

I have opened up the ignition box and will start investigating.
There are not populated sections of this board, any idea what for?

The FW / neutral / Rev selector switch seems to have no lights or wiring for lights ? Is that normal?

There are quite a bit cut / open ended wires that seem to go to the rear of the car. 
May be the thermal management system of this car has been cut out?
I found no programmable heater timer.
Under the rear batteries is an orange heater pad. I will Ohm it out tomorrow.

This car has 2 x bc1000 chargers.
Anyhow a lot to learn.

Thank you all,

later j


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Spend most of the afternoon checking the wires in the 25 pin D connector going from the Brusa 325 to the ignition board.
All checked out well although the shells are a little rusted. Will replace later.

Then I moved on to the ignition board, and checked all the switches and pot-box back to the 25 pin D-connector at the ignition board.
The MAIN-switch wire at pin 14 goes thru a small black cube relay.
I could not find the data sheet of this relay and i did not want to de-solder one yet to get the full picture of the function of these this and the other two relays. (all three ITT LR35577)
There is another small white signal relay that bypasses the economy switch setting( pin to max economy if the contact ( key) 12 vdc is not turned on.

Anybody has a diagram of this "ignition board"

Thank you, 
later J


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anybody with a Solectria close to State College,PA

Later J


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

Why don't you try the solectria yahoo group?

Lot of experts on that forum.


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for that advise, I have joined that group.

Later Johan


----------

